# LSS installed, vibration noise



## GOATS EAT ANYTHING (Mar 13, 2011)

i have an 06 (daily driver), about a week ago i installed the lss shifter into the car..everything went well and just about 2 days ago i started getting a moderately loud vibration noise and it generally only happens when i accelerate quickly regardless of what gear im in..i put some cotton insulation back around the shift stick before putting the boot back on. is it just a just a transmission noise? or should i go back an tighten the bolts (i used a thread adhesive when installing)? has this happened to anybody else? suggestions and advice are greatly appreciated


----------

